# First time IVF - info, advice and tips needed short protocol



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

This is my first time of icsi/ivf.

I am very new to all of this and would love some advice, tips etc off anyone that has been through or going through the process or is about too like myself.

My names Sarah. Just a little history about myself. Me an my fella have been together 6 years, and not once have we been pregnant in that time (only used contraception for first 8months).
We have been under the doctors and hospital for 2 1/2 years now. We have had all the tests, laporocapi (sorry not a great speller), been on clomid for 9 months, still no positive result. Nothing to explain why we have not conceived yet, apart from one of my fellas sperm test came back slightly low, and not very mobile. The rest of his other sperm test have been good. Myself over 6 years ago did have Pcos, but the hospital said I no longer have this.

We have been accepted by st Mary's to start icsi treatment after a while waiting. We had our consultation in November 2012, and have been ringing every month to start treatment since. At the beginning of april 2013 we have finally been accepted 

We have had bloods done and another ultra sound to check my overies etc at the beginning of the month.

We are now booked in for this Monday 22nd April to have our teach lesson. We are very excited and very nervous. 

Does anyone know if this is when we will start injections?
My last period started on 1st April 2013.

Like I said I am very new and would very much appreciate any advice or tips on anything to do with the whole process.

Thank you.


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

Starting IVF/ICSI can be quite overwhelming and my advice is to take it step by step. Did the clinic tell you whether you were on long protocol or short protocol? The difference is with long protocol you put your body into temporary menopause from day 21 of your cycle either by sniffing Synarel or injecting Burserelin to make your lining thin and quieten your ovaries. Then after a bleed you begin stimming injections to grow your lining and the follicles on your ovaries. With short protocol, you just start the stimming injections straight after your period.

The procedure for IVF and ICSI is the same (I've had both). My clinic produce this useful timetable to tell you what happens when. http://www.oxfordfertilityunit.com/pdf/links/IVF%20TreatmentCycle_1.pdf If you're on short protocol, you start from the 'Next 9 days' bit. When I'm cycling I usually print it off and tick it off as I go along!

Looks like as your appointment is on day 22 of your cycle, so you'll begin cycling when you get your next AF.

Good luck 

Cay xx

/links


----------



## Vickibrighton (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Sarah, firstly welcome, and congrats on finally getting to the next bit of the journey! 

I think everyone is different, for me I had to go on the contraceptive pill for 1 month, then started my jabs at the end of the pill packet, 2 weeks of buserilin and then added Gonal f in for 1 week I think. I had scans every few days once they added the second jab in, and then egg collection was last mon & transfer last thurs. Every treatment cycle seems to be a bit different from what I've read on here, but they may well wait till your next period to start any drugs. 
Good luck tomorrow!
Vicki


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you Cay and Vicki for both your time and information. 

I'm going to be on long protocol. It will be exactly 21 days since the start of my last period tomorrow. We are booked in for the teach lesson in the morning. So hopefully we will be able to start injections or atleast something tomorrow. I am very nervous as I am not too good with needles. 
I'm sure il get used to it once I start injections. 

It's nice to have someone to talk to about it, me and my fella talk about it a lot. It's nice to speak to someone that is going through or have been through it all. My friends and family are very supportive but they have no knowledge or experience of what is too come. So please any tips that you found helped you, I would love to hear.

Do you remember your teach lesson, any questions I should ask at this stage? 

Thanks for the link Cay, il print that out as a guide.
How far along are you with treatment etc?

Congratulations Vicki on getting through everything, I take it you are on the 2 week wait? 
How have you found with your work getting time off? 

Sarah 
X x x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

You're welcome hun  

I've had 3 IVF cycles and all have been long protocol. Previous to that I had 4 cycles of Ovulation Induction, which is the same as short protocol but without egg collection, you just do the deed once you've done your trigger injection. The injections can be a bit unnerving at first, but once you've done it a few times it gets easier - I've done 109 times now!!   The first time, I hovered over my belly with it for a few minutes and then just thought, what the heck, it's gotta be done! My tip is not to inject it cold, take it out of the fridge a few minutes beforehand. 

When you're down-regulating, make sure you drink lots of water (at least 2l a day) so you don't get headaches. Then when you're stimming, you want to get those follicles growing so lots of protein (chicken, an egg a day, a pint of milk, I also drank Solgar Protein shakes) and a hot water bottle/wheat pad/heat patches on your tummy - they love warmth!

I'd take a notepad tomorrow so you can write notes if needs be, there can be a lot to take in. Is your DH going as well so you've got a second pair of ears?! Depending on what you're injecting, Menopur also have a good video of how to do it on their website.

As for how far along I am, I'm in the tww of a frozen embryo transfer cycle. We had 2x2-day old embryos transferred 10 days ago. Test date is Thursday....  !

All the best tomorrow


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Aw not too much longer to wait for the results. Well I wish you the best of luck! 

Wow 109 times bet your an expert now. 

Thanks for the tips on protein, heat and water. 
Yes my other half is coming with me tomorrow and I will defo take some notes, as I know what I'm like. They tell you alsort and as soon as you have left your like what was said. 

Do you no if there are any foods to avoid at this stage? 

X x


----------



## gingerstar61 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

Good luck! I'm also a first timer, but not due to start down regging until my next cycle (in May) having chickened out this time (I'm on day 21 today).

I would love to hear how you get on and how you find it. I've found it quite a difficult decision to make and I can't lie but I'm absolutely terrified.

Hope everything goes well for you, hope you'll keep us posted,

Nicola


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Nicola 

Good luck to you too.

I will keep posting my progress on here and appointments etc. hopefully it can help others too. 

I am very much with you on being scared. I am super excited too. I never thought it would effect me so much emotionally. It's a constant up and down feeling. 

Have you had your teaching lesson yet? 
Have they said when you can restart treatment? 

Sarah x x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all

Iv been for my injection teach lesson today.
I have started my first injection to down regulate. I am on long protocol. I tried to do the injection myself but I just could not do it. My partner is going to be doing them for me. I feel like a big mard wimp, I just can not bring myself to do it. 
I feel very nervous and excited that it has finally started. 
Fingers crossed everything goes to plan 

X x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Well done on getting started, hun, and don't worry about not being able to jab. Lots of people have their DH/DP do it, and in a way that's good because they get to feel more involved and a part of the process.  

As far as foods to avoid, just so long as you're eating healthily then it's all good. 

xx


----------



## Vickibrighton (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Sarah, 
Dh did all my injections bar one, I absolutely bricked it that night! Congrats on getting started, its all very real now! I am indeed on my 2ww, due to test Mon but am so scared I might put it off till tues or wed as I want hubby around & he leaves for work ridiculously early! I am a swim teacher so the injections fortunately timed with the Easter hols as I did get quite bloated, and first few days very headachy, then I have had to have my lessons covered since Ec anyway as you can't be in chlorinated water for 2 weeks after. I have still been doing all the office work though, I've found it helpful to keep busy but I'm on my own in the office generally or with 1 other, so no-one to watch my every move. I've just told anyone that needs to know or has asked why no teaching that I had a minor op so can't be in water, and its kind of close to the truth. One person has really digger for info, and that was peeing me off so I just told her it was gynae & she shut up then! 
Good luck ladies, hope you don't get too many side effects xx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. 
Injections going ok, iv had one bruise so far. I'm finding the right side is a lot more painful than the left. 
I keep having random hot sweats! Very strange! Also having headaches not too bad tho and feel slightly sick in the evenings. 
I'm finding I'm really tired tho. I'm having 10 - 12 hours sleep a night. 

Because of my shift working hours, iv got my fella doing some injections, my friend and my manager at work. 

I'm also finding I am very up and down with emotions. It all may be a mixture of hormones as I'm due to have a period.

Iv started on pregnacare conception vitamins also. 

X x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bradshaw,

Glad the injections are going ok - sounds like you've got lots of help with them there   

Hot sweats and the emotions are par for the course I'm afraid - you are putting your body into temporary menopause right now so your symptoms will be menopausal ones. They'll go a bit when you start stimming (because you're re-awakening everything) or may even stop. Make sure you keep drinking the water (at least 2l a day) to prevent the headaches and continue this when you start stimming as it's important to keep hydrated (helps prevent OHSS). You can use paracetamol and/or codeine (over the counter) if your headaches get annoying, but nothing NSAID related such as asprin or buprofen.

Keep going, you're doing really well and you'll soon be on to the next stage  

xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

P.s. You can put Arnica on the bruises to help them go quicker if you get any more. xx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tips  

End of my first week down regulating. Injections getting a little easier. (Still cannot do them myself). I'm finding I'm only thinking about them 30 mins before they are due, where as at the start of the week that's all I could think about all day. 
Just waiting for my period to arrive before 6th may. That's when I'm back in for bloods if af arrives this week. Fingers crossed.

Going to get prepared with lots of protein in next week and hot water bottle at the ready for stimming injections. 

Going to try get as many early nights as possible. 

Anyone know if having bath is a bad idea during stimming stage? 

Just our shower is not the strongest. 

X x


----------



## gingerstar61 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Sarah, pleased to hear you're getting on ok even though you haven't been able to do the injections, at least you have a great OH to help 

I had my lesson a couple of weeks ago and had one practice with the nurse into my skin with sodium chloride. Not sure I could bear my OH doing it because I'm not in control. Was so proud of myself after the lesson (I'm terrified of needles) but I've started to feel all scared again. My next period is due in the next few days and I'll start down regulating on day 21. Although I can really feel the panic setting in again about starting treatment. Is this normal?

How have you found the symptoms from down regulating Sarah? Have they been like you expected and how have you managed them?


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Baths are a great idea - your follies will love all that warmth!   xx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi 

Yes it is defiantly normal to feel panic. I still am now. 
I have up and down days with the symptoms. I'm at the end of my 2nd week of down regulating and am at the hospital tomorrow to check my bloods. My af arrived yesterday fully. It had tried every day since Thursday. Tomorrow they will tell me if I move on to Stims or down reg a little longer. 

My symptoms daily are random extreme hot sweats especially in work, feel sick after eating and slight headaches. 
I also am very emotional at the moment very sensitive. Cry at anything. Iv had a few bruises off the injections. Quite big black ones too.  

My advices would be is just to take each day at a time, and talk about how you are feeling to someone. I find that helps. Even coming on here and reading other people's advice and experience I find helps. 

I'm a little nervous for the stimming injections. They look bigger than the down regulating ones. 

Sarah x x x


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Sarah, I wanted to congratulate you on getting to this stage and wish you lots of luck and fairydust 
The injections do get easier, the first few are the worst! I was in your position two years ago, doing my first cycle. I didn't expect much but took one day at a time and was lucky enough to get pg with my now dd 

Wishing you success,

Betsy


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi

Thank you for your comments. It's nice to hear some success stories 

I had my bloods done today and they want me to stay down regulating for another week and have another blood test next Monday. 
I had to do some msra swabs to day too.
Had a really bad morning today tho :-( just did not feel with it, my head felt all over the place, drained, sick, very nervous and jittery, crying and shaking I have also come out in what looks like a rash on one side of my face. I felt that bad this morning I could not go in work. 
I feel much better as the day goes on. My dp has looked after me. 

Has anyone else been asked to extend their down regulating stage? 

X x x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Been back to hospital today for another blood test. Just waiting on results of that to see if we can move on to next stage of treatment. 
Fingers crossed I'm down regulated enough. I feel much better and settled than I did a week ago. Feel like my hormones have calmed down.

Any one no if you are able to use hair lightning cream during IVF? 

X x x


----------



## Floodster21 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi, we had our final appointment today to sign the paperwork and order the drugs so the IVF train begins.  Feeling very nervous about the whole thing now.  We have got our prep appointment next Thursday and then start down regulating on bank holiday Monday!!!!  
How many injections do you have a day and when?

Any advice is much appreciated!

Reading all the messages on here gives you a lot of comfort x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi floodster21

Congratulations on getting to this stage. Just take it one day at a time. 
When down regulating you have just one injection a night and when you star stimming you have that injection and the down regulating injection. I still cannot do my own injections I have my dp do it for me.

Iv been down reg for 3 and half weeks now. My blood test are coming back with my hormones too high. I had to have an emergency scan and found a cyst. I'm waiting on a response from the hospital to see what we do now. Iv not started stimming injections due to this so far. i am praying that I can carry on with my treatment and everything else goes to plan.  I just have to wait to see what they say. 
Has anyone else come across this happening? And what there out come was? 

X x x


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi ladies..

Mind if I join you??

I'm currently on my first IVF hopefully last too   I have been down regging since 20th April which seems so long ago. I had a scan last Tuesday but they found a large cyst so I've had to stay down regging for anther week, so having my scan tomorrow and praying the cyst has shrunk as I really don't want to cancel..

The same thing happened last year when I started iui and the cyst had disappeared but then they cancelled my cycle!

Sorry it's all about me, I'll have a read back and a catch up

Xx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just heard from the hospital. They are cancelling our treatment due to the cyst. They need me now to call on my next anti flow and start short protocol. So no more injections for a while :-( 

Fingers crossed it will come soon  

Anyone had a similar experience? Or had to wait for af to come and how long it took? 
Any one doing short protocol? 
X x x


----------



## Floodster21 (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh no Bradshaw I am so sorry to hear that. Your emotions must be up and down.

Was the cyst already there before you started treatment and they just didn't pick up on it x x x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi there,

No on every scan they have done up until Monday there has not been any on there. The last time I had pcos was when I was 18. I am now 24. 
I'm feeling a little mixed at the moment as they have said they are going to try it a different was once my af arrives, so at least it's not fully been cancelled. There is still some hope. 

Anyone know how long short protocol is? 
Also anyone know when I should expect af to arrive a few days, weeks or months ??

Many thanks 
X x x


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi All, 

Is is ok to join the conversation? I'm new to this too, I started down-regging on Weds and so am only just at the beginning. I'm not injecting but taking tablets, which I guess is a blessing. 

Bradshaw I'm really sorry to hear about your cyst, hopefully it will clear up quickly and you can get back on track. It's all so tricky, you get a plan of treatment but with the caveat of if your body plays ball and does as it is told. There are so many little hurdles, I'm just trying to concentrate on one step at a time.   

x


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Bradshaw.


Did they explain why they have cancelled?

I have a large cyst, and had to stay on supercur an extra week hoping it would shrink. Yesterday I went back and it hasn't shrunk, however they are still going ahead so I start stimms tomorrow.. xx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Iv not been on here since they cancelled my last/1st cycle due to cyst appearing on one of my overies. Just thought I'd give an update if anyone else is going through similar thing.

Treatment was stopped middle of may Iv had 2 af since but still not able to start treatment due to how busy it is at hospital. So we're back on the rollocoster of calling every month to see if we are accepted again :-( not fun! It's been 3 years of waiting around n up and down with emotion! It's been one year since we was told we need ivf, and its been 10 months of ringing and being rejected due to the busyness of hospital. 

Good news is we've been given the drugs for the short protcol now so it's just the case of them saying yes go ahead and start.

Just thought I'd give an update.

Hope everyone is well.

Thank 

X x x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Af arrived today. Iv rang hospital to request treatment again, just waiting on a call back to see if we can start treatment. Trying not to get my hopes up


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Back at hospital tomorrow morning for blood test and scan. If all is well we will be starting treatment tomorrow.


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Had bloods and scan done today. Now waiting on call from hospital with results to see if can go ahead with treatment.


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Good news! Treatment is starting today. 

All bloods and scan was ok.

We starting on metofomin tablets 2x a day and menapur injection tonight. We back at hospital Tuesday for a blood test. 

We are so happy it's been a long time waiting! 

Any advice on anything with regards to eatting, fluids, experiences etc is most welcome.

Many thanks 

X x x x


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Excellent news Hun, really pleased for you xx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Any one on short protocol experiencing sickness, headache, slight dizziness n put off food? I'm only on day 2 of injections and tablets and feel really rough x


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Sarah, the headache may be from the menopur (heard that most of the stimulation drugs can cause these). I'm on my first day of stims and have had a niggly headache all day. I had metformin years ago and it made me feel rotten, I felt so sick, had bad cramps and a very upset stomach. I found that I didn't feel quite so bad if I took it with food as long as the food wasn't fatty/greasy. There's an extended release version which is supposed to be more gentle on the stomach but I haven't been brave enough to try it! 

This is my first cycle of ICSI so I don't have any experience but from what I've read drinking at least 2l of water a day is good for the headaches and preventing OHSS. Check out Angelbumps fertility protocol in the supplements section as there's some pretty good info on there.

Good luck  x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Good news today, on day 8 today of stims,  been for bloods and scan this morning, and bloods are fine and scan shows around 39 folicals 1 at 16mm 3 at 14mm and rest at around 10mm. All looking good. Back in on Tuesday for another scan to see how the little miniums have grown. Fingers crossed  

Starting to feel my overies now tho in my day to day tasks, and get very tired and feel sick with little head headache randomly. But all good x


----------



## AmyTurtle (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow Bradshaw, that's a lot of follies!

I've just been for my third stimms scan and I've got about 16ish ranging between 13 and 18. Fingers crossed they grow like crazy over the next two days


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Today went good at hospital. They have said egg collection is going to be Friday  6 folicals are ready, the rest are almost ready. 

What's the experience like for egg collection? They said they are going to put me out using anistetic. 

Any advice or tips and experience is welcome 

X x x x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

X


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Good luck for your ec! Very exciting! Im sure like most clinics, they'll be completely lovely and will Tell you Whats going on every step of the way. they get you ready in a gown, then put in the cannula for the anaesthetic. i always find thats the worst bit! I had a local anaesthetic both times and I've always gone straight to sleep and not felt a thing. Some stay awake though! They tell you as soon as you wake how many eggs they got. Meanwhile, while you're snoozing DH is off doing his bit! As soon as you've come around from the anaesthetic fully they let you go home. It always takes me ages as my bp is always low! Hope that gives you an idea of what to expect.

Best wishes for Friday xx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for the info . Your very kind. Iv just had my trigger shot now, my belly feels huge especially over last 24hours. 
Iv had anistetic before, I did not like at all. The before or the after. I panicked when I come round. At least I no what to expect this time. 

Last day in work tomorrow, then the fun begins  

X x x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great news, we have 11 eggs. Feeling alitttle sore, but home now resting up. Got my other half looking after me. 
Just the wait for the news tomorrow to see if they fertilise. 

X x


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Amazing news! Fingers crossed for the phone call xxx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Amazing news, we have 5 healthy embryos      we are just awaiting on progess over next few days. 

Peseries start tomorrow

X x x


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations, brilliant news!


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Bradshaw, just popping by to say congratulations on getting this far, hun. And well done getting those 5 embies.   they keep growing strong. Good luck with your ET xx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you for your support. I had a very bad 24 hours bad pain in my stomach, I felt pretty good fri and most of sat, was out and about doing bits of shopping and visiting but since last night not been able to walk much round house and couldn't sleep last night due to the pain and uncomfortableness. 
I'm just going to rest up all day today, hopefully it will settle down x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Take it easy on yourself hun - you've had an operation.   I don't want to alarm you, but I would be cautious about possible OHSS though, particularly as you had so many follicles. If the pain continues and you start to get breathless or have difficulty catching your breath, give the clinic a call just to check. xx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Good news. Our embryos are doing well, still 5 and top grade. Hospital are going to do transfer on Wednesday when they are blastocyst  

They said depending how well they are on wed depends weather one or two are transferred. 
Sending them lots of 
    

My stomach has settled down so much today. Still alitttle pain but nothing like what it was .

X x x


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Lovely news! Good luck for et!


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

We have had our little embryo transferred today   so happy, we even got a little scan picture. 

Fingers crossed now for the test date on 7th September


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Lovely news! Glad it went well xx


----------



## loopylulu888 (Jul 6, 2013)

Keeping Fx for u .. n sending lots of babydust.. me and df r starting on my next period .. nervoussss xx


----------



## earlp78 (Aug 5, 2013)

Its interesting to read back through this tread - IVF really is a rollercoaster ride, ups downs, twists and turns!  Hope everything is still ok Bradshaw.  I have my fingers crossed for you.  7th Sept will be here in no time....  

Please keep us posted x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all, 

Thanks for posting Earlp78. You are exactly right it is an emotional and pretty physical roller coaster. 

2 week wait is going as expected. Long. Had egg retrieval 2 weeks and 1 day ago and had transfer 10 days ago. We still have another week until the hospital advised us to test. Seems such a long time to find out. 

So tempted to do a test early. 

Been keeping busy with jobs in house etc. 

I think this last week is going to be challenging but trying to keep busy and possitive.

I just keep   for the best news ever. 

Sending lots of        to the little miniem 

X x x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all, 

I think may all be over for me :-( had brown blood since Saturday, each day seems to be a little more. I'm still praying that I'm wrong!   it's some times watery, some times not there and sometimes has very small clots in it but all brown, never red.

I feel so sad! Been extremely emotional for days, had really bad runs fri, sat, and Monday. Feel like I'm waking up with a hangover feeling every day. 

Still got to wait until sat to test seems such a long time to wait. I had ec on 16th August, and et on 21st. 

Still got sore boobs n headaches n belly pains! Always very very tired! But always extremely hot especially at night (sweating) 

Anyone have anything similar ? 

Thanks x x x

Still sending the little embryo


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bradshaw, why have your clinic suggested you wait so long for testing? Most clinics recommend testing about 16dpec, but by my calculations if you wait till Saturday that will be 22dpec which is far too long to wait..... I would give them a call and double check they've got the testing day right...  

xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

P.S if you test tomorrow (at 18dpec), you will get an accurate result. xx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I'm back. 
My I had a failed fresh cycle in August/September last year and had one embroyo 5day frozen.

The time has come to use that frozen embryo.
Iv been on buserlin since 6th march every night and some other medication.
I have started my pesseries too. 
Embryo transfer is scheduled for Tuesday 22nd April if it survives. Fingers crossed.
It's been an emotional roller coaster again on the injections etc, I just pray that this time it works.

If anyone has any tips or advice for frozen embryo transfer and 2 week wait I would be most greatful.

I hope all you ladies are doing well 

X x x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

All went really well today at hospital.
Embryo survived. They said its strong and healthy. 

Transfer went well. We had a scan picture to take away. 
They had to put a catheter on to drain some urine as I'd drank far to much water so they could not see my uterus. That was strange. 
Iv been on the coach all day resting up with the dp looking after me 

Test date is 9th may. Anyone else gone through the same thing at this time?


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Today I have got a bfp 

I am 12 days post 5 day embryo transfer on a frozen cycle.

Clear blue came back within about 20 secs saying pregnant 2 - 3 weeks. 

I have never had a positive pregnancy test ever! 

I think this is the happiest day of my life so far. 

I just pray the little one wants to stay. 

Good luck to everyone 

X x x


----------



## Gembo79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations Bradshaw you take it easy  xx

I'm due for my ET tomorrow xx


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Aw thank you. 

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, don't worry my DH will be doing my jabs too. There's no shame in that. Keeps them involved too. Mine works in a lab so is used to mixing things!

Good luck x


----------



## Bradshaw3515 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi there

I just wanted to update everyone.
I know it's been a long time since I've been on here but our frozen embryo worked and we now have a 13 month old health son called Lennon.
I just thought I'd let you all know and give hope to you guys that are still trying. 
My story and journey was hardest thing ever but well worth it.

Just about to start clomid again to try for our 2nd baby hopefully I won't need ivf again but if I do I will be sure to be on here.

Good luck everyone.

Fingers crossed 
X X x


----------



## Snowflake~ (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi Bradshaw it's really nice to see updates on people's treatment. Congratulations on your son  you must be so happy. I'm on my first cycle of IVF it's so scary I fly back to Poland tomo to have scan and blood tests as I've been on MENOPUR for a week. Good luck with your next cycle


----------

